# Zweihandbedienung - Taster ohne Testung



## V-Pixel (15 Juli 2020)

Hallo,
ich komme aktuell bei einem Sicherheitsthema nicht mehr weiter und bitte daher um Unterstützung.

Folgende Situation:

- Zweihandbedienung mit jeweils NO/NC auf sichere Eingänge
- EL1904 Safety-Input von Beckhoff (PLe gem. Hersteller)
- EL6900 Safety-PLC von Beckhoff (PLe gem. Hersteller)
- EL2904 Safety-Output von Beckhoff (PLe gem. Hersteller)
- Aktorik besteht aus 2x 3RT2 Leistungsschütz mit Spiegelkontakte von Siemens und EDM auf sichere Eingänge, sowie Testpulse

Ich hab einen nop von 87.600 Zyklen / a.
B10D der Taster & der Schütze ist 1.300.000 Zyklen.

Mein Problem ist, dass die NO/NC Kontakte der Zweihandtaster zwar auf sicheren Eingänge verdrahtet werden, jedoch zentral von 24V versorgt werden und daher kein Testpulse durchgeführt werden kann.
In der Beckhoff Bedienungsanleitung steht, dass sich dadurch der DC verringert. 

*Nun die Frage: Gibt es eine Lösung um DC hoch zu erreichen ohne die Testpulse an der Eingabe?
*
Aktuell habe ich im SISTEMA beim DC "Kreuzvergleich von Eingangssignalen ohne dynamischen Test" - ich denke das wäre machbar, jedoch ist diese Maßnahme abhängig davon, wie oft ein Signalwechsel durch die Anwendung erfolgt. Ich habe dazu in der Norm keine weiteren Hinweise mehr gefunden. Wie kann ich nun rausfinden welchen DC ich letztendlich erreiche?

Wir benötigen aktuell PLd - ich möchte mir durch die Schaltung der Zweihandtaster jedoch einen PLe nicht verbauen.

Danke vorab für Eure Bemühungen und freundliche Grüße
Manuel


----------



## JanB1 (15 Juli 2020)

Gibts denn keine Möglichkeit dass du die Taster von der Safety-Eingangskarte speisen kannst?


----------



## V-Pixel (15 Juli 2020)

Hallo JanB1,
im Moment leider nicht, das wäre aufgrund der Beschaffenheit des Bedienpanels nur mit erheblichen Aufwand verbunden. 
Wenn alles nichts hilft, würde ich diesen Aufwand zwar durchdrücken, ich hätte mir aber gern noch andere - im Rahmen der Norm zulässigen - Methoden angesehen. 

Ich frage mich wie ich bei der DC Maßnahme auf 90-99% komme, denn auch mit 90% wäre immerhin Kat. 3 PLe möglich.

Viele Grüße
Manuel


----------



## JanB1 (15 Juli 2020)

Hmm...wie sieht denn das Panel aus? Wäre ev. AS-i Safety etwas? Grundsätzlich kannst du mit AS-i "Safety at Work" bis zu PLe erreichen.


----------



## winnman (15 Juli 2020)

Wenn man bei jeder Bedienung der Taster das auf Logisch richtig vergleicht und auswertet, kann man das nicht auch irgendwie angeben?


----------



## V-Pixel (15 Juli 2020)

@JanB
ich habe an dieser Stelle leider nur Hardwaresignale zur Verfügung, die 2x NC/NO sind oben gebrückt und unten hab ich die Ausgänge zur Verfügung für meine Safety Eingänge. Nicht gerade PLe freundlich aber das war damals nicht die Anforderung.

@winnman,
Das wäre auch mein Strohhalm an dem ich mich aktuell klammere, das wird der Kreuzvergleich sein, jedoch ist dieser eben wieder Abhängig von der Zahl der Zyklen.


----------



## V-Pixel (16 Juli 2020)

Nach weiterer Recherche habe ich einen IFA-Report gefunden, hier ist die Verschaltung der Taster-Kontakte ident:




Im weiteren Verlauf der Berechnung steht dann "DCavg: Nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1, Anhang E, ergeben sichals DC-Werte für S1/S2: 99% (Kreuzvergleich von Eingangssignalen ohne dynamischen Test mit häufigemSignalwechsel)" - ich versteh nicht wie die auf 99% kommen?!

Quelle: IFA Report 2/2017 Funktionale Sicherheit vonMaschinensteuerungen Seite 77


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
  erst ein paar Fragen.
  Wie ist die Verlegung der 4 Drähte alle in einer Leitung?
  Wie ist die Auswertung in der SSPS, welche Fehler werden erkannt?
  Antivalente Auswertung der Ö / S je Taster?
  Zweihandbaustein?


----------



## V-Pixel (16 Juli 2020)

Hallo Safety,
besten Dank für deine Antwort.
Zu deinen Fragen:

- Die Drähte sind alle in einer Leitung
- Die Auswertung in der SSPS ist prinzipiell noch offen da wir die Zweihandsteuerung gerade erst implementieren, die Ö/S je Taster werden auf Diskrepanz (200ms) überprüft, das meint wahrscheinlich die Antivalente Auswertung
- Es wird der Standard-Beckhoff Zweihandbaustein verwendet - hier ist die Diskrepanzüberwachung (200ms) und die Synchrone Betätigung (500ms) bereits implementiert

Im Prinzip ist alles aktiv, außer die Testung der Taster.

Danke vorab und viele Grüße
Manuel


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2020)

Hallo, dann müssen wir uns mal ansehen welche Fehler es geben kann und es wäre noch Wichtig ob Kat 3 oder 4 angestrebt werden soll.
  ACHTUNG: Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung! Das muss alles von Dir beurteilt und validiert werden!
  War ein sehr langer Tag also bitte mitdenken.
  2x Mechanischer Fehler (Hängenbleiben eines Tasters) – Erkennung durch den ZHS-Baustein 0,5s
  2x Querschluss zwischen Ö – S eines Tasters – Erkennung durch Antivalente Auswertung der SSPS
  2x Kurzschluss zu 24V Ö eines Tasters - Erkennung durch Antivalente Auswertung der SSPS (spätestens nach Betätigung
  2x Kurzschluss zu 24V S eines Tasters - Erkennung durch Antivalente Auswertung der SSPS
  Querschluss Ö-Ö der Taster – bei gleichzeitiger Betätigung der Taster innerhalb der Überwachungszeiten keine Erkennung
  Querschluss S- S der Taster – bei gleichzeitiger Betätigung der Taster innerhalb der Überwachungszeiten keine Erkennung
  2x Querschluss S-Ö der Taster – Erkennung durch Antivalente Auswertung der SSPS
  2x Kontaktfehler Schließer bleibt auf 1-Signal - Erkennung durch Antivalente Auswertung der SSPS
  2x Kontaktfehler Ö öffnet nicht mehr – Fehlerausschluss da zwangsgeführter Kontakt siehe DIN EN ISO 13849-2, Erkennung durch Antivalente Auswertung der SSPS
  Gesamtfehler: 16
  Erkannt Fehler auf die reagiert wird: 14
  DC = 100% x (14/16) = 87,5%
  Man könnte auf folgende Fehler unter Umständen einen Fehlerausschluss machen:
  Querschluss Ö-Ö der Taster – bei gleichzeitiger Betätigung der Taster innerhalb der Überwachungszeiten keine Erkennung
  Querschluss S- S der Taster – bei gleichzeitiger Betätigung der Taster innerhalb der Überwachungszeiten keine Erkennung
  Das Gehäuse der ZHS muss nach DIN EN 60204-1 gebaut sein, dann Fehlerausschluss entsprechend DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Tabelle D.4.
  Auf die Verbindungsleitung kann bei entsprechender Verlegung ein Fehlerausschluss gemacht werden.  DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Tabelle D.4.
  Schaltschrank mit der SSPS muss nach DIN EN 60204-1 gebaut sein, dann Fehlerausschluss entsprechend DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Tabelle D.4
  Bei PLe sollte auf Fehlerausschlüssen soweit wie möglich verzichtet werden, es ist aber auch nicht untersagt.
  Fehleranhäufung bei Kat4 wird für die erkannten Fehler durch die häufige Betätigung vermieden.
  Viel Spaß!


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juli 2020)

Ich kenne deine Hardware nicht und kenne auch nicht die Beckhoff-Safety-Eingänge.
Aber vielleicht ist es damit möglich die Potentiale zur Querschlusserkennung zu verwenden.
Bevor es Testimpulse gab, war dies bei den alten Zweihandrelais gebräuchlich.
Also z.B:

Schalter 1 Schließer - Plus
Schalter 1 Öffner - Minus
Schalter 2 Schließer - Minus
Schalter 2 Öffner - Plus


Natürlich musst du damit nun Erdschlüsse in die Fehlerbetrachtung mit einbeziehen.
Evtl. ist es auch möglich eine Erdschlussüberwachung zu verbauen.


----------



## V-Pixel (17 Juli 2020)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, dann müssen wir uns mal ansehen welche Fehler es geben kann und es wäre noch Wichtig ob Kat 3 oder 4 angestrebt werden soll.
> ACHTUNG: Ich übernehme keine Verantwortung! Das muss alles von Dir beurteilt und validiert werden!
> War ein sehr langer Tag also bitte mitdenken.
> 2x Mechanischer Fehler (Hängenbleiben eines Tasters)  Erkennung durch den ZHS-Baustein 0,5s
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für deine Mühe, sowas ist absolut nicht selbstverständlich.
Deine Ausführungen helfen mir sehr!


----------

